# Battery life & indexing questions



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Last night I grabbed my PW and was surprised to find that the battery was dead. I've had it 2-3 weeks and hadn't had to charge it yet. I know it still had some battery life left. I had sent a library boom to the PW but did t touch the PW 'til much later. Once the battery charged enough that the PW would come on, I did a search query and found the library book hadn't yet been indexed.

Could this be the reason why my battery was depleted? Also, I left the PW on the charger overnight, and took it off this morning. An hour later, I notice there's already a small change in the battery meter. A search query shows no books are waiting to be indexed. My PW rests in a sleep/wake cover, if this makes a difference.

Just a tad concerned about the battery life now. I don't fully understand the whole indexing thing, and I'm assuming I cannot stop this without turning the wifi off, right?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The Kindle indexes each new book as it is copied on there. It only takes a few minutes normally - I copied a book to mine ten minutes or so ago and it's indexed it.

Indexing will have minimal effect on your battery life in normal circumstances. Sure, it uses a little bit of battery while the index process is running because it's working harder than normal, but only a few minutes... normally.

Sometimes, just occasionally, the Kindle cannot index a book so the indexing process keeps running and never stops. That will eat up your battery very quickly.  However, it's very rare that this happens. and if your Kindle says there are no books waiting to be indexed then you don't have this problem.

Personally, I don't think you have a problem at all. You might want to start turning wifi off (airplane mode on) when you're not using it to save the battery (wifi is active even when the Kindle is asleep), but otherwise 2-3 weeks on your first charge is pretty good. The battery meter will often show a drop fairly soon, that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you, Morf! I figured everything was okay, just wanted to be sure. I love my PW almost to the point of obsession and was a little concerned when I saw it was completely dead.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While Amazon claims a battery life for the PW of a month, that's with only reading a half an hour a day.  If you read more than that, the battery life isn't going to be that long.  I find I have to charge mine every couple of weeks, which I'm happy with.  I just plug it in over night every now and then when I think of it.  I never turn WiFi off...except when I'm not quite finished with a library book and the due date is imminent.

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah! I agree mine gets soooooo hot too when I use it more than an hour a day :/


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been having trouble with indexing on my K3. It said around 364 books have not finished indexing! So, everyday, I have been making sure that I have my samples on my PW, & then going to delete the samples on the K3. I have 2 pages left. When I am finished, I plan to restore to factory settings. My K3 has always been my trouble kindle, where things just don't work the way they should. It's only been once in a while, maybe a few times, that the kindle goes sour on me, & it's only the K3.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Toby, you might try not putting so many books on your Kindle at once. Put on no more than about fifty or so and then wait until they are indexed before you put any more on. It only takes one book which won't index and all the rest will be held up waiting. You'll need to remove and redownload any that won't index.

You should also be aware that your PW won't hold nearly as many books as your K3 and if it gets too clogged up it will definitely reduce it's performance. Try creating a separate Amazon Wish List for ebooks you think you might like to read, instead of downloading all the samples and keep most of the books you've already bought in the cloud instead of on the device.


----------

